# 1/4 to 1/2 adapter for craftsman router



## pat abraham (Sep 19, 2010)

I bought a router with 1/2 in shank and my router goes only to 1/4/ is there an adapter??


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

You can get adapters to put 1/4 inch router bits into a 1/2 inch collet router, but there is no off the shelf adapter I know of to put a 1/2 inch shank router bit into a 1/4 inch collet router.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I believe that You may be putting Your life at risk, and no one makes the 1/4 to 1/2 bit adapter. The 1/4 in shaft of the router is normally not stout enough to handle the extra weight, and vibration when going through medium cuts. There capacity is 1/4 in. bits, and no bigger. The 1/2 in. router is no sweat. always can go slower.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

pat abraham said:


> I bought a router with 1/2 in shank and my router goes only to 1/4/ is there an adapter??


Hi Pat,

Welcome to the forum.

I would not try and use a 1/2" router bit in a 1/4" router, even if an adapter was available.

Save the 1/2" bit until you can upgrade to a 1/2' router.

In the long run, you will spend more on good bits than a 1/2" router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pat

You can get most bit profiles in the 1/4" shank size like the panel bits and the R & S bits it's true you can get more in the 1/2" shank size but if all you have is a 1/4" router put it to work that way with the 1/4" shanks sizes...bits...

I will say you can make a adapter but the last time I said that it was like flying over Germany with tons flack coming at me...  But I have one in my router tool box and it works..

But I will not tell you how to make one easy because I have to many holes in my wings from the last fly over 

But like they say no guts no glory 

http://stores.ebay.com/Super-Carbide-Tools

=======



pat abraham said:


> I bought a router with 1/2 in shank and my router goes only to 1/4/ is there an adapter??


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Pat.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thanks for joining us here.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I see what Your asking: The best I can say is to check with the manufacture, If You have a manufacture bulletin , they will talk about it. I have a 1/2 in. router that uses a reducer. to go to i/4 in. Could You be so blessed ? If You have a Colet in Your nut for the i/4 in., You may have a bushing that slips out. It would help us a lot if You would give us information on the router, And at the same time, if You could add a name, and a location in the profile page, We will have the information to give You mush needed help.


----------



## nooolongpants (May 5, 2017)

pat abraham said:


> I bought a router with 1/2 in shank and my router goes only to 1/4/ is there an adapter??


if your router is a craftsman go to sears parts direct and order a 1/2" collet. Thats what i did and it works fine and its safe. They charged me $8.99 for the part. But call do not order on line it will be twice the price


----------



## nooolongpants (May 5, 2017)

for a craftsman router 1/2" collet call Sears Parts Direct and order part #2823125000. thats what i did and price was $8.99. if you order online its $16.99


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

nooolongpants said:


> for a craftsman router 1/2" collet call Sears Parts Direct and order part #2823125000. thats what i did and price was $8.99. if you order online its $16.99


The original post was in 2010. :surprise:


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

nooolongpants said:


> if your router is a craftsman go to sears parts direct and order a 1/2" collet. Thats what i did and it works fine and its safe. They charged me $8.99 for the part. But call do not order on line it will be twice the price


This part is to fit a 1/4" bit to a 1/2" router.
You have it the wrong way round. The question was could he fit a 1/2" bit to a 1/4" router.
The answer is no.

Well spotted on the date Tom, but for future reference the answer is still no


----------

